# بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه



## mike2010 (22 يونيو 2007)

طبعاً الأجازة دخلت والكل ما صدق وجرى على الكمبيوتر وأخدوا بالحضن كمان
والكل شغال داونلود لحاجات كتير من على الانترنت عشان يجدد دم الكمبيوتر بتاعه وطبعاً بيقابلنا كتير مواقع نحمل منها وكلها كويسه ودمها خفيف الا موقع واحد خانق علينا كلنا
اكيد كلكم عرفتوا هو موقع الرابيد شير
اكيد لما تحمل من الرابيد شير بتكره نفسك والحاجه اللى بتحملها والشخص اللى رافعها ومش بعيد تقفل الجهاز وتقوم تنام بسبب مشكلة الأنتظار بين كل ملف وملف وانه مش بيقبل برامج التحميل السريع وكده
النهارده يا باشا هقولك الحل النهائى من غير ولا اشتراكات ولا دخول على مواقع ولا اى حاجه وكمان هديك برنامج يعمل داونلود من الرابيد شير من غير ما تفتح الموقع خالص
جاهز للشرح يلا ركز معايا
==========
أول حاجه ايه هو البرنامج الى هيزود السرعه فى التحميل وكمان يخلينا نحمل كل ملفاتنا ورا بعض بدون توقف
The Grabberالبرنامج أسمه ​





تحميل البرنامج
أضغط هنا
&&&&&&&&&
دلوقتى بقى هشرحلك ازاى تستخدم البرنامج
هنستخدم وليكن اللينك ده
http://rapidshare. com/files/ 38595505/ ahb2saneksar. rar.html
شوف بقى هنستخدم والشرح بالصور كمان​





الخانة رقم واحد ديه بنحط فيه اللينك اللى عاوزين نحمله

الخانة 2دي مكان البروكسيهات ودى اللى هتخلينا نقدر نحمل كل الحاجات ورا بعض وهقولك تجيبها ازاى بس بعد شرح البرنامج

الخانة3ودى معناها امر للبرنامج انه يجيب الملف اللى عاوزين نحمله

الخانه4ديه الصورة اللى هتظهرلك وتكتبها

خانة4 دى كلمة داونلود اللى بتظهرلك بعد ما تكتب حروف
الصورة اللى بتظهر فى خانه4ومعنا ابدأ تحمل الملف
"""""""""""" """"""""" ""​




زى ما انت شايف انا حطيت اللينك ودوست على
Grab
وظهرتلى الصورة وكتبتها ودوست داونلود
وكله تمام

لكن لو حبينا نحمل اى حاجة تانيه هيبقى فى وقت انتظار
زى الصورة دى​





شايف كاتبلى تحت لازم استنى4دقايق وطبعا هتزيد كل ما حجم الملف اللى بتحمله يزيد
************ *****
لكن لو غيرت البروكسى هقدر احمل تانى على طول
زى الصورة دى​





شايف الخانة التانيه انا غيرت البروكسى وكملت عادى وعمل داونلود

السؤال هنا بقى ازاى تجيب البروكسيهات وتختبرها وتاخد الشغال منها وتستخدمه

أول حاجه تدخل على موقع البحث جوجل
www.google.com.eg
وتعمل بحث عن
proxy lists
هيجيبلك صفحات كتير مليانه بروكسيهات
بعدين تاخد البروكسيهات ديه كوبى
وتروح على البرنامج عشان تختبرها عشان مش كله بيمشى مع البرنامج
اول ما تفتح البرنامج هتلاقى فوق على اليمين كلمه
tools
وأختار منها
Proxy checker
واعمل الخطوات اللى فى الصورة ديه​




زى ما انت شايف تاخد البروكسيها تكلها كوبى
وتدوس على رقم1
وبعدين تحدد انهى سيرفر للرابيد شير من رقم2
بعدين تختار
check
وكل اللى عليه علامه خضراء ده يصلح للبرنامج
بعد ما يخلص فحص تدوس على رقم3
وتكون مجهز
note pad
تعمل فيها
paste
للبروكسيهات
وحاول تجمع اكتر من20بروكسى عشان لو فى بروكسى متعطل عشان واحد غيرك بيستعمله او بروكسى واحد استخدمه ولسه قدامه وقت عشان يشتغل يبقى عندك بروكسيهات تانيه ممكن تستخدمها
وبكده يكون الشرح خلص اتمنى تكون الطريقة عجبتكم
ومعلش طولت عليكم بس عشان يكون الشرح تفصيلى

لو فى اى حاجه مش فاهمها فى الموضوع او ليك اى تعليق ممكن تبعتلى على
jesus_help_u@yahoo.com​


----------



## bosh10 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه*

:mus25:*الموضوع جديد وجميل 
  شكراًعلى تعبك*


----------



## noraa (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه*

شكرا  بس على  كل  الدوخة دى  ما نشوف موقع غيرة وخلاص


----------



## geogeo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه*

very nice
god blees you​


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه*

http://www.elitezoom.com/cms-grabber-rapidshare-free-account.html



http://rapidshare.com/files/49905375/rapid_premium_account.zip


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه*

ريح دماغك 
http://anonymouse.org


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه*

لو عندك الروتر او المودم 
اعمل
disconnect then reconnect again
i'm working with this


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه*

if u wanna upload then use this
mihd.net


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه*

يا جماعة علشان محدش يتعب نفسة
البرنامج مش شغال
بيحط البروكسي الاصلي 
يعني مفيش اي استفادة منه اطلاقا
و اتحدي حد استخدمةيقلي انة نزل كذا حاجة في نفس الوقت


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بجد أقضى على الرابيد شير نهائياً ومن غير أشتراكات مواقع ولا حاجه*

البرنامج اللي جربتة و فعلا شغااااااااال
the privacy guard v1.5
بس للاسف مش لاقيلو كراك


----------

